
MacOS Scroll Direction:  “Natural” or “Regular”? - jasonrhaas
My girlfriend and I are in a fight right now about which scroll direction is proper.<p>I don&#x27;t like the natural scroll direction, because the laptop is not an iPhone or iPad.  I view the track pad as a mouse, and the &quot;Natural Scroll&quot; feels backward to me.  She says that the &quot;Natural&quot; scroll matches up with all the other devices we use.  Which for me is just an iPhone, and a laptop.<p>HN:  Which way to you scroll??  Help me resolve this debate.
======
scott_karana
I'm a "regular" guy too for the same reasons as you. My scroll wheel on
traditional mice dictates how I scroll trackpads.

Potentially related datapoint: I hate inverted controls in FPSes too. (Though
I use them in dedicated flight sims!)

~~~
jasonrhaas
Oddly enough I invert my controls for FPSes, and also flying games. :/

------
willcate
Fortunately I use trackpads w/ my two desktop Macs, so of course they are set
to match the default MacBook trackpad action.

